# [emerge]emerge -p --depclean (résolu)

## gulivert

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais faire le ménage dans ma gentoo suite à des changements de USE Flags. 

J'aimerais donc faire un emerge -p --depclean

comment emerge se fie t'il ce qu'il peut ou pas effacer ?

Lors de cette question j'ai des paquets qui vont être supprimés alors que je ne le veux pas, de quoi ça vient, de mes variables USE? Je ne saisi pas.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 net-dns/openresolv

    selected: 3.3.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd

    selected: 3.0-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/gnome-python

    selected: 2.26.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop

    selected: 0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-perl/glib-perl

    selected: 1.200 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

    selected: 4.2-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.1.2-r6 4.3-r1 4.4-r1 4.5 

 media-libs/glew

    selected: 1.5.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/wxpython

    selected: 2.6.4.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-sound/id3v2

    selected: 0.1.11 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-extra/policykit-gnome -> étonné qui l'efface !!!

    selected: 0.9.2-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/gdata

    selected: 2.0.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-admin/gamin

    selected: 0.1.10 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/libxkbui

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets

    selected: 1.79 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pycrypto

    selected: 2.1.0_beta1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdvdplay -> étonné qui l'efface !!!

    selected: 1.0.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-sound/vorbis-tools -> étonné qui l'efface !!!

    selected: 1.2.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libdvbpsi

    selected: 0.1.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/confuse

    selected: 2.6-r3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libmp4v2

    selected: 1.9.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/faad2 -> étonné qui l'efface !!!

    selected: 2.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/twisted-web

    selected: 8.2.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/dnspython

    selected: 1.7.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-admin/gam-server

    selected: 0.1.10 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-perl/extutils-pkgconfig

    selected: 1.07 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/twisted

    selected: 8.2.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-perl/extutils-depends

    selected: 0.302 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-libs/wxGTK

    selected: 2.6.4.0-r6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/id3lib

    selected: 3.8.3-r7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-zope/zope-interface

    selected: 3.5.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets

    selected: 1.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libgamin

    selected: 0.1.10-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   907

Packages in world:    170

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    875

Number to remove:     32

```

Merci de vos réponses d'avance.

----------

## jcTux

Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de pépins avec depclean.

Vérifie que les paquets qu'il veut virer ne sont pas d'anciennes versions de paquets installés, ou des dépendances orphelines.

----------

## gulivert

Bon j'ai finalement fait confiance à emerge en faisant ce depclean et après quelques semaines je n'ai pas de problèmes, du coup je peux déduire que depclean avait totalement raison dans ses choix et que je n'avais bien plus besoin des choses cités plus haut.

Merci à vous.

----------

